# How fix a corrupt spss file?



## secoo140 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello
my friend was editing a huge spss file like 12 months of works

suddenly she unplugged the cable.

now we have a 7 mb unreadable .sav file to recover.

do you know any way to recover this?


----------

